

What Successful People Do With The First Hour Of Their Work Day - rdamico
http://www.fastcompany.com/3000619/what-successful-people-do-first-hour-their-work-day

======
ChuckMcM
Hmm, what you choose to do the first hour of work can often inform your inner
nature. Dave Hitz, one of the founders of NetApp, had put it into three
groups:

1) If you look at the output of the build you're focused inward on what you
are doing.

2) If you look at your email in general you're focussed on what the company is
doing around you.

3) If you look at the web/blogs you are focused on what the world is doing
around you.

Always thought that was pretty neat.

